# DECCW - reptile ballot



## DEC (Mar 22, 2011)

The Department of Environment, Climate Change and Water (DECCW) is offering a number of reptiles for disposal through a ballot. The following species have been identified for the Department and are advertised as:

1x Ocellate Ridge-Tailed Monitor (Varanus Acanthurus) – collection from Hurstville

2x hatchling Water Pythons (Liasis Fuscus) – collection from Hurstville 

1x adult Diamond Python (Morelia Spilota Spilota) – collection from Hurstville

2x adult Common Bluetongue (Tiliqua Scincoides) – collection from Hurstville

1x Pink-Tongued Skink (Cyclodomorphus Gerrardii) – collection from Botany Bay area

1x juvenile Diamond Python (Morelia Spilota Spilota) – collection from Botany Bay area

2x Murray Short-Necked Turtle (Emydura Macquarii) – collection from Lane Cove area

1x adult Carpet Python Sub Species Unknown (Morelia Spilota) – collection from Lane Cove area 

Every effort has been made to correctly identify these animals. The Department cannot guarantee the identification of an animal offered though the ballot system.

These animals have been seized during recent law enforcement investigations. Some of these animals may have been caught in the wild and their original capture locations are unknown. The return of these animals to the wild is not a responsible conservation option.

The Department recommends that a veterinarian checks all animals received through the ballot system and a reptile hygiene protocol be followed.

If you wish to be included in the ballot you must register your interest by 8.00 AM Thursday 24th March 2011. Registrations received after this time will not be accepted. You can register your interest by either a faxed message to 02 9585 6401 or an emailed message to [email protected]

Phone inquiries will not be accepted.

Your registration must include the following:

1.	the words DECCW BALLOT in the title of your fax or email
2.	your full name
3.	your address
4.	a prioritised list of the animals you would like to register for
5.	your current NSW Animal Keepers’ Licence number authorising the possession of the animals you have registered for
6.	your contact number between 9.00am and 9:30am on Thursday 24th March 2011
7.	NOTE: only one individual animal per licensee can be provided

Any registrations that do not include all of the above will be excluded from the ballot. Licences will be checked before the ballot. Expired licences or licensees whose fauna record books we have not received for 2010 will also be excluded from the ballot.

NB: If you are successful in the ballot you must be available to collect the animal from a Sydney metropolitan location (suggested locations indicated above) on Friday 25th March 2011. If you intend to have someone collect the animals from our office on your behalf they must have permission from you IN WRITING. Verbal permission will not be accepted.

If you are successful:

1.	you will be notified by phone between 9.00am and 9:30am on Thursday 24th March 2011
2.	you must collect the animal from a Sydney metropolitan location (suggested locations indicated above) on Friday 25th March 2011. If you are unable to collect your animal during this time it will be forfeited to the next available person; and 
3.	you must bring a hard-shelled lockable container to transport your animal and a clean pillow case.


----------



## dragonboy69 (Mar 22, 2011)

I want either one of these but I hope they are not aggresive like my last one I won the adult coastal 
2x hatchling Water Pythons (Liasis Fuscus) 
1x adult Diamond Python (Morelia Spilota Spilota) 
1x juvenile Diamond Python (Morelia Spilota Spilota) 
1x adult Carpet Python Sub Species Unknown (Morelia Spilota)


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 22, 2011)

Do DSE in Victoria do a similar thing


----------



## wranga (Mar 22, 2011)

how come the adult carpet is an unknown species? thought deccw would have an expert there that could tell which sub species it is


----------



## dangles (Mar 22, 2011)

maybe its a jag/ rpm of some description they have no idea of?


----------



## wranga (Mar 22, 2011)

dangles said:


> maybe its a jag/ rpm of some description they have no idea of?



just thought that they would know being the controlling department of what we can keep


----------



## dangles (Mar 22, 2011)

i know what u are saying......…


----------



## zulu (Mar 22, 2011)

This is a waste of public service funds,the carpets and murray turtle were on the previous exemp list anyway,they were probably better off where they were before they cofiscated them,does stuffall for conservation.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 22, 2011)

dragonboy69 said:


> I want either one of these but I hope they are not aggresive like my last one I won the adult coastal
> 2x hatchling Water Pythons (Liasis Fuscus)
> 1x adult Diamond Python (Morelia Spilota Spilota)
> 1x juvenile Diamond Python (Morelia Spilota Spilota)
> 1x adult Carpet Python Sub Species Unknown (Morelia Spilota)


Beggars cant be too choosy


----------



## dangles (Mar 22, 2011)

if i get what im after it will be straight to the vet for checks, if it bites me well then ill just bite it back


----------



## dragonboy69 (Mar 22, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Beggars cant be too choosy


 who is begging im not begging and im just stating a fact I hope its not aggresive.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey does someone in NSW that doesn't want anything wanna get me the ridge tail and freight it to Victoria, pretty please.lol :lol:


----------



## dangles (Mar 23, 2011)

By the time vet checks etc are done, and export permit is paid for, would probably work out cheaper/ easier to buy locally


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 23, 2011)

:cry:There are none locally


----------



## euphorion (Mar 23, 2011)

Is this only done in NSW? I never see this done for other states but animals are getting seized from collections all the time. What system is used in other states?


----------



## dangles (Mar 23, 2011)

Contact your licensing dept and ask would be the best way


----------



## jinin (Mar 23, 2011)

wranga said:


> how come the adult carpet is an unknown species? thought deccw would have an expert there that could tell which sub species it is



Guys, dont forget... We are talking about DECCW here.


----------



## saximus (Mar 23, 2011)

jinin said:


> Guys, dont forget... We are talking about DECCW here.


 lol as much as I dislike the DECCW, how many pictures come up here that get supposed professionals arguing over the ssp. of a carpet they find in the wild.


----------



## longqi (Mar 23, 2011)

The main reason none of their experts would definitively identify the carpets is because of all the morphs/hybrids out there
If someone won a snake identified as Palmerston Jungle and it was actually an Atherton Jungle they would probably try to sue the department for false advertising
So a lot safer to just say carpet python and be done with it


----------



## saximus (Mar 23, 2011)

For one thing it's a free animal and they put this in every ballot that I've seen: "Every effort has been made to correctly identify these animals. The Department cannot guarantee the identification of an animal offered though the ballot system." So I don't think anyone would be justified in attempting to sue them for incorrect identification.
Also the snake in question here is in doubt as to the sub-species not the locality. I don't think there is even any point in referring to localities in things like Jungles any more. It is likely an intergrade which can't be specifically identified by markings alone.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 23, 2011)

shooshoo said:


> Is this only done in NSW? I never see this done for other states but animals are getting seized from collections all the time. What system is used in other states?


 They are generally given the the youth in Asia


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 23, 2011)

I did have a talk with a snake catcher here that snakes caught that aren't native are sometimes given to the catcher or another wildlife carer. I don't know about seized reptiles.


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 23, 2011)

wranga said:


> how come the adult carpet is an unknown species? thought deccw would have an expert there that could tell which sub species it is


 
Do you recall my Strophurus elderi I won a few years ago


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 23, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Do you recall my Strophurus elderi I won a few years ago



Free elderi....... SCORE


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 23, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Do you recall my Strophurus elderi I won a few years ago


 Yeah I do, what a cracker that was LOL


----------



## bump73 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> I did have a talk with a snake catcher here that snakes caught that aren't native are sometimes given to the catcher or another wildlife carer. I don't know about seized reptiles.



What exactly do you mean by not native?? Are we talking about native to area or native to Australia?

Ben


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 23, 2011)

Native to the area. Sorry I should have specified.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Mar 23, 2011)

longqi said:


> The main reason none of their experts would definitively identify the carpets is because of all the morphs/hybrids out there
> If someone won a snake identified as Palmerston Jungle and it was actually an Atherton Jungle they would probably try to sue the department for false advertising
> So a lot safer to just say carpet python and be done with it


one sues to recover damages.....what damages ? the cost of a bus/train fare ! or the cost of a little petrol... that would be the extent of Qantum.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 23, 2011)

zulu said:


> This is a waste of public service funds,the carpets and murray turtle were on the previous exemp list anyway,they were probably better off where they were before they cofiscated them,does stuffall for conservation.


 
What's wrong with this system of giving the animals a new home. I think it is better having the reptiles keep by a licensed keeper. The idea of licensing is to keep a record of reptiles keep and try to prevent wild capture. I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 23, 2011)

zulu said:


> This is a waste of public service funds,the carpets and murray turtle were on the previous exemp list anyway,they were probably better off where they were before they cofiscated them,does stuffall for conservation.


 What if the animals were poached?, how can one even know if they were being kept off license


----------



## zulu (Mar 23, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> What's wrong with this system of giving the animals a new home. I think it is better having the reptiles keep by a licensed keeper. The idea of licensing is to keep a record of reptiles keep and try to prevent wild capture. I don't see a problem with that.


 
Enforcing all the common species is a problem,takes resources away from more important areas, ie endangered species.


----------



## snakes123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Whats this all about? sorry im kinda new and don't understand.

Ben


----------



## saximus (Mar 23, 2011)

When people do naughty things the DECCW confiscates their animals. So those animals need new homes. If you contact them with what you want you go into a kind of lotto to "win" one of them


----------



## timmy82 (Mar 24, 2011)

yeah baby i got the ackie just got of the phone from them


----------



## dangles (Mar 24, 2011)

Damn no phone calls for me 

Actually got a call for the adult diamond about 10 mins after posting


----------



## gillsy (Mar 24, 2011)

Just got 1 of the waters.


----------



## skay123 (Mar 24, 2011)

No phone call


----------



## reuel (Mar 24, 2011)

Got a call for the adult carpet


----------



## saximus (Mar 24, 2011)

Make sure you post pics so we can play the game of "Pick the sub-species" with it. Oh and don't try suing them for not telling you the right info


----------



## Sel (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice dangles...id have liked to of taken the Diamond, but i cant bring home a snake with a broken arm 
Post pics please, im interested to see it


----------



## dangles (Mar 24, 2011)

Will do, picking it up around 1 ish tomorrow


That'll teach you to do housework


----------



## Norm (Mar 24, 2011)

I got a call to say I`d won the juvenile diamond and then about 45 min later got another call saying there had been a mix up and the snake couldn`t be picked up tommorrow but rather could be picked up Monday! I have to work Monday and couldn`t get there so I hadn`t to turn it down! 
It`s the first time I`d entered because for the first time I was able to be there to collect if I won.
Oh well, win some, lose some!


----------



## Australis (Mar 24, 2011)

Better luck next time norm.

Who got the pink-tongue, photos?


----------



## Addam (Mar 24, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Do DSE in Victoria do a similar thing


 
sadly no they do not


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 24, 2011)

l


Norm said:


> I got a call to say I`d won the juvenile diamond and then about 45 min later got another call saying there had been a mix up and the snake couldn`t be picked up tommorrow but rather could be picked up Monday! I have to work Monday and couldn`t get there so I hadn`t to turn it down!
> It`s the first time I`d entered because for the first time I was able to be there to collect if I won.
> Oh well, win some, lose some!



Thanks for having a job. I ended up with the juvie Diamond.:lol: I never expected to get anything. Still have to arrange to leave early but shouldn't be a problem. 

will post pics after the vet check.


----------



## dangles (Mar 25, 2011)

Well deccw even attended to me half an hour earlier than i was supposed to be ther so that was great on their behalf. Got home as vet doesnt open til 3 and welcomed my new addition to a roam on the trailer bars and myself. please see the attached pics. A very dark diamond, but very calm, even after warming significantly in the sun


----------



## timmy82 (Mar 25, 2011)

nice looking diamond u got there dangles i will put some pics of the ackie after i get back from the doctors to get a tetanus shot since the the ackie bit me and decided not to let go for bout 10mins lol


----------



## dangles (Mar 25, 2011)

bahahahahahaha sorry shouldnt laugh as thats what i wanted lol


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 25, 2011)

dangles said:


> Well deccw even attended to me half an hour earlier than i was supposed to be ther so that was great on their behalf. Got home as vet doesnt open til 3 and welcomed my new addition to a roam on the trailer bars and myself. please see the attached pics. A very dark diamond, but very calm, even after warming significantly in the sun


 
Looks like a really nice diamond. It looks friendly which is always a plus.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 25, 2011)

fishguy82 said:


> nice looking diamond u got there dangles i will put some pics of the ackie after i get back from the doctors to get a tetanus shot since the the ackie bit me and decided not to let go for bout 10mins lol



Sounds like I am lucky no one took up my request to send the ackie to Victoria


----------



## timmy82 (Mar 25, 2011)

well i am bak after a the doctors so here is a couple of pics of the ackie and he is a male enjoy guys


----------



## tsbjd (Mar 28, 2011)

anybody get the bluies?


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 6, 2011)

Finally got the picks of the Juvie Diamond I got from the ballot off the camera. Nice Birthday present.

Been a while since I had a snake that small and forgot what a juvie was, so bought a massive container for it that won't be used for another year now.

It had it's first feed yesterday, was a bit timid but took 2 tiny pinkies without a problem.


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice brightly-coloured little juvie diamond. I like the grip on the neck of that ackie - better safe than stitches 
Perhaps the adult diamond is getting ready to shed. It looks nice and tame, if nothing else. Great scores everyone - congrats!


----------



## dangles (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah the diamonds eyes have been milky the last 2 days and beginning to clear, should shed in a few days


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 7, 2011)

Ah ha, my suspicion was correct. I've got a Darwin and a MD looking like that at the moment. They will be beautiful by Easter!


----------



## Norm (Apr 7, 2011)

Good stuff Jackrabbit, now I am really disappointed I couldn`t get there to pick it up! Nice little diamond!


----------

